
Ask HN: What to do if your CV is too bad to get an interview? - throwawaycv
Hi HN,<p>I&#x27;m in my mid-thirties, and my CV basically contains only two items (plus four foreign languages at different levels): a bachelor degree in CS and a two-year programming job (from which I got fired). The rest of the time I struggled with (mental) health issues (depression, anxiety, injuries from a suicide attempt).<p>That&#x27;s not much, considering my age. And it seems to be not attractive to potential employers, because so far I was unable to get invited to any interview. I guess the long period of health issues&#x2F;unemployment is a big red flag. And there is also the issue of not being up-to-date with current languages&#x2F;tools&#x2F;practices, though I don&#x27;t know how much that matters for entry-level jobs.<p>I&#x27;m not sure what I could do to improve the odds to pass this first hurdle. While I can work on the outdatedness to some degree, I cannot change the past. And of course, the second hurdle, the interview, still awaits. Probably with low odds, too, due to being a listener&#x2F;observer and not a talker (for the first job I had to interview at more than twenty companies before getting an offer, though getting the interviews was not much of a problem back then).<p>Any ideas, thoughts? Thanks in advance.
======
Rjevski
Try contracting; set up as a limited company and offer your services through
that.

------
frnkshin
Work on your side projects.

Go out to hiring events and network.

